# 2-cycle bicycle power?



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Anybody have any good ideas / plans on how to adapt a 2-cycle engine (trimmer, chainsaw, etc.) to power a bicycle? Any thoughts (other than "it's a bad idea") would be appreciated...


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

lots of people have done it. you might get some better responses if you post on the Moped Army forum:
www.mopedarmy.com
They have pictures of them there also.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Kbalona - but that site seems to be mostly for manufactured mopeds. I briefly perused the forums and didn't see anything about home brews.....


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

http://cyclehappy.com/bicycle_engine_kits_chain_drive.html
http://www.kingsmotorbikes.com/
http://www.bikemotor.com/


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Peppy - but those are BIG BUCKS - I could make a down payment on a Harley for what those cost.... Where's your sense of invention, adventure, frugality (cheapness) - and the down right good feeling I'll get propelling a bicycle down the road with an old weed whacker???


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

That all went out the window when I saw that they were selling kit of my same idea  :tongue:


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

jgj, that site I linked, it has a photo section with many home-brew photos. One guy even has this 4-cycle tecumseh engine rigged up on his BMX. he claims he goes 40mph on it, i'd be scared sh*tless going that fast with such a heavy engine

go to the last link on the top right. Photos. then pick the Custom catagory. lots of pics and some have descriptions.


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

I am in the process of building a power bike using a 1700 weedeater motor on an older Roadmaster bike.
I can detail my ideas for you if you want.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks sirwalter.... keep me abreast of your progress... Please see the link suggested by kbalona above - they have 1 pix of a trimmer powered bike. Also see the link I added to another post by geogrubb for Trimmer-powered boat trolling motor... :dude: 

PS - thanks kbalona for guiding me where I needed to be.... :thumbsup: that Schwinn is slicker than eel crap.


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

jgj6331

I needed some machine work done, (freebee government work) so it's kinda holding me up. They have the motor so I can't proceed until I get it all back.
I think it will assemble quickly however.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## robaf70 (Sep 1, 2006)

jgj6331 said:


> Anybody have any good ideas / plans on how to adapt a 2-cycle engine (trimmer, chainsaw, etc.) to power a bicycle? Any thoughts (other than "it's a bad idea") would be appreciated...


Try here for very inexpensive way to do it. Plans are $10 I think?

http://www.webspawner.com/users/lonnyfincher/


----------



## motorizedbikes (Feb 20, 2009)

I just wanted to say I found a good collection here: http://www.gasbike.net/bicycle-motors-2-stroke.html with color and HP options and mine came with a 6 month warranty also. They have a good selection of parts also - http://www.gasbike.net/bike-motors-parts.html.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there u could go to you tube there r lot of videos on wwedeater being used for bike engines take a look.:wave::wave::wave:


----------

